# Como irá ser o Verão ?



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2009 às 19:57)

*Solstício de Verão*

Este ano o Solstício de Verão tem inicio no dia 21 de Junho às 06h46m. Este instante marca o início do Verão no Hemisfério Norte, Estação mais quente do ano. Esta estação prolonga-se por 93,65 dias até ao próximo Equinócio que ocorre no dia 22 de Setembro de 2009 às 22h19m.





Como o nome do tópico diz, como irá ser o Verão ?


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

já que falas no dia 22 de Setembro, porque é que Junho é considerado verão e não Setembro? Até porque Setembro tem mais dias de Verão e as temperaturas médias são mais elevadas do que em Junho. 


Quanto ao tópico, penso que será quente no Sul, temperaturas normais no centro, e para variar um pouco fresco no litoral norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Skizzo disse:


> já que falas no dia 22 de Setembro, porque é que Junho é considerado verão e não Setembro? Até porque Setembro tem mais dias de Verão e as temperaturas médias são mais elevadas do que em Junho.



Não é Verão em Setembro ?

O Verão só acaba praticamente no final de Setembro, como é indicado, no dia 22.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 20:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não é Verão em Setembro ?
> 
> O Verão só acaba praticamente no final de Setembro, como é indicado, no dia 22.



porque os meses de Verão são considerados Junho, Julho e Agosto, e não Julho, Agosto e Setembro, embora devia ser assim.


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2009 às 20:26)

Segundo as previsões sazonais da NOAA que este ano têm estado relativamente fiáveis, será menos quente e mais humido que o habitual. Prevê-se para o mês de Julho uma anomalia negativa de temperatura de cerca de 3 graus em todo o país, com uma anomalia positiva da precipitação de 20 mm, o que em muitas regiões significaria um aumento superior a cem por cento. Para Agosto e Setembro mantém-se a tendência, mas de modo mais atenuado.
Se se cumprirem estas previsões, creio que a maior onda de calor do ano seria esta que estamos a atravessar, não querendo dizer que não houvesse ainda dias quentes, mas de forma tão duradoura e intensa, não. Note-se que as previsões sazonais deste organismo foram bastante acertadas para Junho, e esta tendência para Julho vem sendo mostrada há muitas semanas consecutivas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2009 às 20:43)

Skizzo disse:


> já que falas no dia 22 de Setembro, porque é que Junho é considerado verão e não Setembro? Até porque Setembro tem mais dias de Verão e as temperaturas médias são mais elevadas do que em Junho.



Numa analogia ao clima, e dividindo-o em trimestres, Dezembro, apesar de mais dias de Outono, tem um clima mais semelhante a Janeiro e Fevereiro, do que a Outubro e Novembro.
Da mesma forma, Março já tem mais características de primavera do que de Inverno.

Entre Junho e Setembro, a diferença está na precipitação, que é em média mais abundante em Setembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

*Previsão Verão 2009 no Algarve*:



Será um Verão quente e com precipitação abaixo do normal nos meses de Julho e Agosto.


*Junho*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação na média ou acima da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +1.0ºC e os +1.6ºC

Precipitação:  entre 5 mm a 30 mm.

*Julho*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média, quanto à precipitação será muito abaixo da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +0.5ºC e os +1.0ºC .

Precipitação: 0 mm

*Agosto*: Mês com temperaturas na média ou acima da média e precipitação na média ou abaixo da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +0.3ºC e os +0.8ºC

Precipitação: entre 2 mm a 10 mm

Claramente o mês de Junho é sempre mais quente do que em Setembro, e termos de precipitação ocorre mais precipitação do que em Setembro. É mais natural ir à praia em Junho do que em Setembro bastante raro. Setembro é o mês de transição, por isso, em termos meteorológicos Setembro faz parte do Outono e não no Verão, mas astronomicamente o Verão acaba a 22 de Setembro. Um exemplo, quantas vezes tivemos inundações no Algarve em Junho e quantas vezes tivemos em Setembro? Em Junho recordo-me que nunca choveu nada de especial, já em Setembro a história é completamente outra, umas 5 a 6 vezes, existe anos que era quase habitual mas nos últimos anos tirando o ano passado era bastante frequente.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

^^Setembro é mais quente que Junho, mesmo em Faro. Já discutimos isso num tópico diferente.



Dan disse:


> Valores médios mensais de alguns locais em Portugal (série 1961-90)
> 
> Em todas o mês de Setembro é mais quente que Junho.
> 
> ...



segundo estes dados o ranking do Verão é:
1º Agosto
2º Julho
3º Setembro
4º Junho


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

Em latitudes mais elevadas do hemisfério norte os três meses mais quentes são Junho, Julho e Agosto, mas em Portugal bem como noutras regiões da Europa do sul Setembro costuma ser mais quente que Junho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

Skizzo disse:


> ^^Setembro é mais quente que Junho, mesmo em Faro.



Claro, eu defendi isso logo ao início. 

Aliás, o próprio Solstício de Verão inclui Setembro como mês de Verão e não inclui grande parte de Junho, apenas os dias posteriores a 21/22.


----------



## Chingula (21 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

Skizzo disse:


> já que falas no dia 22 de Setembro, porque é que Junho é considerado verão e não Setembro? Até porque Setembro tem mais dias de Verão e as temperaturas médias são mais elevadas do que em Junho.
> 
> 
> A partir do Solestício de Verão (hemisfério Norte) em 21 de Junho, os dias vão encurtando a sua duração, até ao Solestício de Inverno em 21 de Dezembro (dia mais pequeno do ano) é uma questão Astronómica.
> ...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

penso que Setembro corresponda mais ao mês de Abril a nível de duração diurna não? Até porque Setembro ainda leva uma hora de vantagem em relação a Março visto um estar no horário de Verão e outro de Inverno.


Esqueçam, tou a confudir duração do dia com a hora do pôr do sol lol


----------



## Chingula (21 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

Skizzo disse:


> penso que Setembro corresponda mais ao mês de Abril a nível de duração diurna não? Até porque Setembro ainda leva uma hora de vantagem em relação a Março visto um estar no horário de Verão e outro de Inverno.



Em termos Astronómicos, os Equinócios são em Março (foi no dia 20 em 2009) e em Setembro (será a 22 deste ano), quando a duração do dia e da noite é igual (há 20 dias, em Março e em Setembro, com a mesma duração diurna - de 12 a 31 de Março/de 30 a 11 de Setembro).
A questão da hora de Verão e de Inverno não entra nesta questão.


----------



## David sf (21 Jun 2009 às 10:07)

Não acham que se está a fugir ao tema? O objectivo é discutir como poderá ser o próximo Verão e não como foram os anteriores.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2009 às 10:09)

Ainda sobre o mês de Junho. Nas estações climatológicas do Funchal, Porto Santo e Angra do Heroísmo o mês de Junho é mais fresco que o mês de Outubro.
Numa estação climatológica de São Francisco, normal 1961-1990, o mês de Outubro é o 2º mais quente do ano com 16,7ºC, perdendo apenas para Setembro que apresenta 16,8ºC.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 13:40)

eu nao acredito nada em previsões sasonais.....
quanto á duração do verao meteorologico penso que, no continente, deviam-se considerar os meses de jun,jul,ago e set.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

stormy disse:


> quanto á duração do verao meteorologico penso que, no continente, deviam-se considerar os meses de jun,jul,ago e set.



Ou até mais alguns meses, dependendo do local e do ano.


----------



## meteo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:06)

Se fazer previsões a 15 dias é quase um tiro no escuro,realmente é complicado acreditar muito nas previsões sazonais.. Para mim vai ser um Verão mais quente que os 2 anteriores,pois os 2 anteriores foram uma excepção aos Verões que temos tido..


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

os meses de Março, Junho, Setembro e Dezembro são bastante voláteis. Penso que podem pertencer a duas estações sazonais diferentes também a nível meteorológico, variam de ano para ano.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Dan disse:


> Ou até mais alguns meses, dependendo do local e do ano.



nas ilhas talvez se podessem considerar os meses de julho a outubro


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:13)

Skizzo disse:


> os meses de Março, Junho, Setembro e Dezembro são bastante voláteis. Penso que podem pertencer a duas estações sazonais diferentes também a nível meteorológico, variam de ano para ano.



sim isso é outro problema...é que em portugal tanto podes ter um ano com verao que se prolonga entre meados de maio e outubro, ou seja, esses meses apresentam-se secos e quentes como um inverno que se prolonga desde novembro a março com valores de temperatura relativamente baixos e muita chuva...na minha opiniao é errado termos estações do ano ( a nivel meteorologico) pois as mudanças mensais sao graduais e nao se pode compartimentar artificialmente o clima....


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2009 às 14:28)

stormy disse:


> eu nao acredito nada em previsões sasonais.....



Tens a mesma alergia que eu!

A única coisa que me arrisco a dizer apenas por palpite é que teremos um verão quente. Diria que mais quente que seco. Apenas baseado isto numa crença pessoal de que um forno pré aquecido cozinha de facto muito melhor os alimentos 

Pena é que o calor não seja modelável segundo os nossos desejos, aspirações e calendário de férias  Mas isso são outras histórias...


----------



## rozzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:53)

Claro que diferentes sítios têm meses mais quentes diferentes..
Mas a questão do Verão Climatológico ser Junho, Julho e Agosto é universal. E tem de ser assim, para se poder fazer estatística e estudo climatológico coerente.
Então ia-se conseguir fazer alguma coisa de jeito e comparável se nuns sítios fosse Junho-Julho-Agosto, noutros Julho-Agosto-Setembro, noutros Junho-Julho-Agosto-Setembro? Claro que não... E é óbvio que são 3 meses para dar 4 estações de 3 meses não é?


O porquê de ser Junho e não Setembro? Aqui já vou especular.. Provavelmente será maior a percentagem de climas do HN que têm Junho com média mais alta que Setembro, e tendo que uniformizar e fazer uma escolha, foi essa.. Mas isto é só uma suposição..


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 20:29)

Olá 
A intuição tem os seus limites o que me permite ir até a um determinado ponto que considero razoável, daí que partilho desta opinião:



vitamos disse:


> A única coisa que me arrisco a dizer apenas por palpite é que teremos um verão quente. Diria que mais quente que seco.
> 
> Pena é que o calor não seja modelável segundo os nossos desejos, aspirações e calendário de férias  Mas isso são outras histórias...



Quanto à questão do número de meses e possíveis oscilações no calendário nesta estação, os registos de anos anteriores têm apontado para uma certa mobilidade que se caracteriza por uma indefinição quanto ao seu início e fim, bem como na sua duração, já para não falar de irregularidades no seu decurso. 
O que tenho notado é que se torna cada vez mais irrelevante falar de época de Verão oficial, se bem que 3 a 4 meses se podem definir como base climática consoante as regiões.


----------



## Kispo (21 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

ui! vai haver por aqui muitas decepções.... pelo menos a meu ver a probabilidade do verão vir a ser mais frio e não mais quente que os outros é superior. Mas vamos esperar para ver. O sol continua "calminho" em termos de manchas.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

Moss ... o Verão começa no final de Abril e dura até ao Fim de Setembro e acabou !!

Irra tou farto do calor .... 5 meses sempre com as mesmas temperaturas é mesmo irritante !!

Tenho 34º dentro de casa ... 

nem a ventoinha ajuda !!


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

*Mudanças no tempo impedem previsões para o Verão*




> Este ano, nem o Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo consegue antecipar como vai ser o tempo na Península Ibérica, já no próximo mês, diz o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> A evolução do tempo este ano não está a permitir aos meteorologistas fazer previsões de como estará a temperatura durante o Verão. Aliás, os especialistas nem sequer conseguem prever se no próximo mês vai chover no Sul da Europa. Quem o diz é o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), Adérito Serrão.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Z13 (29 Jun 2009 às 16:36)

Nem mais...... 

O verão não vai ser nem mais quente nem mais frio.... vai ser assim-assim!!!!


----------



## meteo (29 Jun 2009 às 22:17)

*"...nem o Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo consegue antecipar como vai ser o tempo na Península Ibérica, já no próximo mês..." *
Mas há pessoal aqui que já sabe,ou tem quase a certeza.. " Muito frescote vai ser este Verão.."    Eu ás vezes assusto-me com o que leio..Há 10 dias já estava a pensar comprar uns casacos,e umas luvas,mas pronto se nem o Centro Europeu sabe,já estou mais descansado  
Os 2 últimos Verões em Portugal foram algo frescos.. Não será sempre assim...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 15:14)

Z13 disse:


> Nem mais......
> 
> O verão não vai ser nem mais quente nem mais frio.... vai ser assim-assim!!!!



Até agora, aqui na zona tem sido bastante frio.

Não tenho grandes expectativas para o resto do Verão...


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2009 às 16:44)

Pedro disse:


> Até agora, aqui na zona tem sido bastante frio.



A última semana foi um pouco mais fresca que o normal, mas os meses de Junho e Maio apresentaram anomalias positivas em quase todo o território de Portugal continental.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:22)

Dan disse:


> A última semana foi um pouco mais fresca que o normal, mas os meses de Junho e Maio apresentaram anomalias positivas em quase todo o território de Portugal continental.



Lá isso é verdade...


----------



## Agreste (14 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Veremos como vai calhar a última semana de Julho e a 1ª de Agosto. Tem saído mapas no GFS um pouco assustadores com temperaturas próximas dos 40º. Esperemos que seja um pouco mais suportável, sobretudo durante a noite para descansar um pouco...


----------



## Kispo (2 Ago 2009 às 14:12)

estamos praticamente a chegar ao fim da 1ª metade do verão... vamos ver o nos reserva a 2ª metade!


----------

